# Diabetic drivers (Malta!)



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2013)

Many people may not realise that developing either type 1 or type 2 diabetes can also affect their performance behind the wheel. Stephanie Fsadni gets the lowdown from the first local study on the subject.

A significant proportion of local insulin-treated drivers have a poor understanding of the perils of hypoglycaemia, a study by two local medics reveals.

?Hypoglycaemia can cause car crashes and may constitute a public health hazard,? says Sandro Vella, who conducted the research with Mario J. Cachia. Both are consultant physicians, diabetologists and endocrinologists at Mater Dei Hospital.

http://www.timesofmalta.com/articles/view/20130412/health-fitness/diabetic-drivers.465162


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 12, 2013)

Holidayed on Gozo last year. Driving from the airport to the Gozo ferry was not for the nervous. The whole journey was spent in the fast lane and overtaking was done in the slow lane. This seems to be the everyday rule even though they drive on the same side as us in the UK. Also one way streets can be used two directionary if needs be. Hypoglycaemia is but a very minor problem when you look at the larger picture.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 12, 2013)

Austin Mini said:


> ...This seems to be the everyday rule even though they drive on the same side as us in the UK...


I went to Malta many years ago.  We asked the bus driver (the bus system was excellent) what side they drove on and his reply was "we drive in the shade".


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 13, 2013)

I must admit the bus service is second to none. On time, chearfull drivers, modern and clean fleet.


----------

